# First go at bacon ( thanks " pops" )



## sirsmokey (Feb 20, 2016)

So this is my first go at bacon and it turned out awesome ! I used pops brine. Let it soak for 14 days, put it in the fridge for 24 hours, and then at room temp with the fan on it. Smoked for 13 hours with amazen pit masters choice pellets in my 5x8 amnps. I couldn't believe how long it smoked ! It started going out after it made its way up the second path and I'm not sure why but it didn't much matter because It was in there long enough.  Came out perfect in my opinion ( and the wife). I cut salt in pops brine to 1/2 cup and cut both sugars back to just under a cup each. Put a good coat of pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder on two of the slabs and some homemade pork rub on the third.  I hand cut a few slices for breakfast this morning and the rest is going to sit in the fridge wrapped for a few days until it's sliced up. Thanks to everyone who helped along the way. I love this forum! Enjoy.














image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016






This is all the further it burned in 7.5 hours! With good smoke. I love this thing














image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2016)

That is some good looking bacon!

Great job on your first try!!

Points to you my friend!

Al


----------



## jayace (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh that looks good, making me hungry!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## radioguy (Feb 20, 2016)

Great looking bacon!   Its great to hear such good success your first time.  It will only get better as you learn with experience. 

Like you, I read and researched, used Pops brine for my first bellies.  I adjusted salt and sugar to match our tastes or a few batches.  

I've got a batch in cure right now.  One thing I have learned about making bacon is you shouldn't hurry the process. 

I cure for a minimum of 12-14 days, longer for thick cuts.  Rinse, dry and let it dry & equalize in the refer for at least 2 days.

Then cold smoke for a few 4-6 hour sessions over a few days.  Rest again in refer before slice & freeze.

RG


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 20, 2016)

Yahoo ! Points! Thanks for the positive feedback guys. And radio guy, I will have to try the multiple smoking session thing next time. I notice a good bit of people did it that way. One thing I learned on this first try at bacon is that I should have made more.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice looking bacon. I used Pop's brine method for several years before going back to dry rub curing. 

Next time you do bacon let the bacon dry age in the fridge for 5-7 days after you cure. Then cold smoke. After the cold smoke let it age again in the fridge for 5-7 days. Makes a big difference. 

If you haven't tried cob pellets, get some from Todd. The flavor is incredible on bacon. 

Points!


----------



## radioguy (Feb 20, 2016)

Ditto what sailor says...let it age.

I just bought some corn cob pellets.  

I see a plan coming together for what's

curing now.

RG


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks guys. Well it was too late to let it sit for 5-7 before the smoke so I'm just gonna let it age the 5-7 in the fridge before slicing . I figure at least I can try the second part lol . This stuff isn't gonna last long, I'm already half way through the first chunk. Oops. And I was looking at those Cobb pellets. They really got my interest. In all honesty just imagining what burning corn cobbs would smell like didn't seem appealing so now I'm gonna have to try it after the suggestions. I should have just pulled the trigger when I got my amaze to avoid the shipping. Oh we'll, next order I guess.


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 25, 2016)

Well here is what I ended up with! Minus a couple breakfast worth. 













image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 25, 2016


















image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 25, 2016







Stuff on the left is the homemade BBQ rub stuff and the right is the onion,garlic, and black pepper. 















image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 25, 2016







Thanks to everybody that helped me out!


----------

